

Static websites: discount hosting in the Cloud - alexcasalboni
http://cloudacademy.com/blog/static-websites/?utm_source=hn.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=Blogpost

======
benologist
I recently started using www.netlify.com for this, $9 plan allows custom
domain + ssl, and it can build your site for you from w/e tooling you use.

It's an interesting approach and one I'm hoping will play really nicely at
scale with a cleanly separated static front end on top of an API hosted
elsewhere.

